# With what the Mr.Olympia started in 1965, Larry Scott



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 15, 2005)

1960 AAU Mr. California
1960 AAU Mr. California (Most Moscular)
1962 IFBB Mr. America
1963 IFBB Mr. Universe (Medium)
1964 IFBB Mr. Universe
1965 IFBB Mr. Olympia
1966 IFBB Mr. Olympia


----------



## musclepump (Sep 15, 2005)

Big forearms!


----------

